# Manti Te'O- odd story, if true



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2013)

http://m.deadspin.com/5976517/manti...tory-of-the-college-football-season-is-a-hoax


----------



## LittleHolder (Jan 16, 2013)

The magical season of Nothing Dame and Panty Teo just keeps taking hits.  Without the sympathy votes, Jarvis would have won several more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh my.........
op2:


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats one crazy story if true.

WOW


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2013)

So she is a live dude  Well now he can at least try to start the relationship over


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.freep.com/article/201301...anti-teo-deadspin-girlfriend?odyssey=nav|head


----------



## Tim L (Jan 16, 2013)

Will be interesting how he tries to spin this; no way he can continue to say he was a victim of fraud..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2013)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=8851033


----------



## GAGE (Jan 16, 2013)

He had to be loving all the press until now.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2013)

Woops.

This guy is not only a decent linebacker, he has many of the qualities to be a politician.


----------



## LittleHolder (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh I really do have a girlfriend guys......she is in uhhhmmm Canada or California.  This dude is headed to San Fran in the draft.  Perfect fit for a fairy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, guys, I would like to comment further, but that article in the first link caused me to go to sleep after the 83rd paragraph. How'd it end?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 16, 2013)

LittleHolder said:


> Without the sympathy votes, Jarvis would have won several more.




Huh?   Did Clowney retire from football?


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

Awww, let's just forgive and forget. He's a great middle linebacker.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 16, 2013)

Those missed tackles in the title game, were just him hugging his girlfriend.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

A Brad Paisley song comes to mind.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2013)

it was all part of the plan.........


----------



## cafish (Jan 16, 2013)

he is a joke--got his rep because of where he tried to play


----------



## tcward (Jan 17, 2013)

Teo and Nutter Dame are a HOAX!


----------



## tcward (Jan 17, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> Those missed tackles in the title game, were just him hugging his girlfriend.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 17, 2013)

I kinda had it in my mind the kid really liked the camera and attention. Always looking for the camera, always interviewing. Loved attention. Crazy story, interested to see how he turns this around.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2013)

The article points to a Mormon football-player-turned-gospel-singer named Ronaiah Tuiasosopo, who is allegedly behind the twitter account of the artificial girlfriend, Lennay Kekua. The two men know each other and saw each other as recently as November when Notre Dame played USC. Tuiasosopo and his family were on-field guests at the game:

USC was unable to confirm this, but a tweet from Tuiasosopo’s since-deleted account suggests he and Te’o did see each other on that West Coast trip. “Great night with my bro @MTeo_5! #Heisman #574L,” Ronaiah tweeted on Nov. 23, the night before the game.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 17, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> Those missed tackles in the title game, were just him hugging his girlfriend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 710794



Here is another good one:


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 17, 2013)

There are two people that dont know what its like to be touched by Manti Teo. His girlfriend and Eddie Lacy.


Hes got 99 problems but a girl aint one.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 17, 2013)

He's Gay


----------



## GAGE (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you seen her?


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 17, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> There are two people that dont know what its like to be touched by Manti Teo. His girlfriend and Eddie Lacy.
> 
> 
> Hes got 99 problems but a girl aint one.



Thats a good one....


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 17, 2013)

I cannot figure why the media is all over this. I guess the are mad cause they got punked but really who cares. I as most of the people in this country do not care if he had a girlfriend or not.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 17, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> I cannot figure why the media is all over this. I guess the are mad cause they got punked but really who cares. I as most of the people in this country do not care if he had a girlfriend or not.



They are all over it because it was such a story when "she" died.

SI ran a story, ESPN interviewed him, the media really grabbed the heart wrenching story of his girlfriend and his grandmother passing on the same day.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> I cannot figure why the media is all over this. I guess the are mad cause they got punked but really who cares. I as most of the people in this country do not care if he had a girlfriend or not.



It has more to do with the fact that he either was mislead and grieved for someone who he thought had died, or he was involved in the "hoax" and continued to lie publicly, all while racking up awards that he most likely received because of sympathy votes.

He was the face of a program and this story was a rallying cry for the team.  As I saw pointed out on another forum, ND is notorious for falsifying some of these "epic" stories, such as Rudy, the Gipper and now we have another embellished, or all together fake story.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 17, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> It has more to do with the fact that he either was mislead and grieved for someone who he thought had died, or he was involved in the "hoax" and continued to lie publicly, all while racking up awards that he most likely received because of sympathy votes.
> 
> He was the face of a program and this story was a rallying cry for the team.  As I saw pointed out on another forum, ND is notorious for falsifying some of these "epic" stories, such as Rudy, the Gipper and now we have another embellished, or all together fake story.



Don't forget the Joe Theisman to ryme with - Heisman name change.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2013)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=8854472


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 17, 2013)

They go on for days!!!!

LOVE IT!!!!

What upsets me the most is that ND hired a PI firm for this incident but not for the rape case or past federal investigation.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 17, 2013)

All I see are Xs


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 17, 2013)

This one made me spill my drink. 

Manti walking his dog.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> They go on for days!!!!
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> What upsets me the most is that ND hired a PI firm for this incident but not for the rape case or past federal investigation.



Yep, rape happens, victim kills herself and the player doesn't miss a game.  

On the flip side, the ND golden boy either is duped, or played a role in a hoax and ND calls a press conference where the head of the university almost breaks down in tears.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep, rape happens, victim kills herself and the player doesn't miss a game.
> 
> On the flip side, the ND golden boy either is duped, or played a role in a hoax and ND calls a press conference where the head of the university almost breaks down in tears.



Man, that is a reality check right there.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 17, 2013)

The boy is either an idiot or a liar. Take yer pick.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that is a reality check right there.



Truth hurts...unless you go to Notre Shame. 

And then it just gets covered up and lied about.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, sure are a lot of judge Judy's on here, nobody know the whole story.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Man, sure are a lot of judge Judy's on here, nobody know the whole story.



I know that no guy who could get any girl on campus would have a fictitious relationship online with someone they had never met in person.  As someone else pointed out, I wonder if he has been duped by the Nigerian emails soliciting money, which he will be repaid 1,000 fold.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Man, sure are a lot of judge Judy's on here, nobody know the whole story.



Thats true, but ESPN is throwing him to the wolves and Notre Dame is in full damage control. This will not end well.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Man, sure are a lot of judge Judy's on here, nobody know the whole story.



I'm only judging his girlfriend....oh wait.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats true, but ESPN is throwing him to the wolves and Notre Dame is in full damage control. This will not end well.



I think the whole thing is pretty funny.

 I mean even if he was punked, who goes out and gets your teammates and media involved in somebody you've never met. I mean if he was so close he would have went to the funeral, or talked to her family or something.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

Last night O'Reilly pointed out something that should be considered.

Te'o spoke about how in love he was with this woman.  But, when she supposedly was in a car wreck, he didn't visit her.  When she was suffering from leukemia, he didn't visit her.  When she died, he didn't go to her funeral.  And this is a woman he was in love with????

Was any of the heisman hype based upon sympathy of what he supposedly had gone through.  Some of the hype was the pep rally where the student body was cheering him in support of his "loss", this was shown over and over on TV.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 18, 2013)

This kind of hurts his "duped" defense. Either way, he perpetuated the lie.

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefootball/story/manti-teo-mentioned-girlfriend-twice-after-learning-of-hoax-notre-dame-011713



> An Associated Press review of news coverage found that the Heisman Trophy runner-up talked about his doomed love in a Web interview on Dec. 8 and again in a newspaper interview published Dec. 10. He and the university said Wednesday that he learned on Dec. 6 that it was all a hoax, that not only wasn't she dead, she wasn't real.


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Last night O'Reilly pointed out something that should be considered.
> 
> Te'o spoke about how in love he was with this woman.  But, when she supposedly was in a car wreck, he didn't visit her.  When she was suffering from leukemia, he didn't visit her.  When she died, he didn't go to her funeral.  And this is a woman he was in love with????
> 
> Was any of the heisman hype based upon sympathy of what he supposedly had gone through.  Some of the hype was the pep rally where the student body was cheering him in support of his "loss", this was shown over and over on TV.




Everyone knows you watch Chris Matthews.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm disgusted! This morning I opened my AJC and they had let Rooms to Go put a full color nude layout of T'eo's girlfriend right there in my morning paper!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> Everyone knows you watch Chris Matthews.



Dem is fightin words BOY!!!!!

Everyone knows that your heart throb is Rachael Madcow!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I'm disgusted! This morning I opened my AJC and they had let Rooms to Go put a full color nude layout of T'eo's girlfriend right there in my morning paper!!!



Blank page????


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Dem is fightin words BOY!!!!!
> 
> Everyone knows that your heart throb is Rachael Madcow!!



Watch your mouth!

I can just see her beautiful self now sittin at a coffee shop in midtown.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Blank page????



I guess that went over like a poot in the sanctuary.

See Rooms to Go sells furniture. They put pictures of empty sofas, chairs and the like in the paper...........

(Oh well.................)


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I guess that went over like a poot in the sanctuary.
> 
> See Rooms to Go sells furniture. They put pictures of empty sofas, chairs and the like in the paper...........
> 
> (Oh well.................)



She's nude on one of the beds.

She's on display in all stores in metro Atlanta.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I guess that went over like a poot in the sanctuary.
> 
> See Rooms to Go sells furniture. They put pictures of empty sofas, chairs and the like in the paper...........
> 
> (Oh well.................)



Ohhh,,,

I think the "blank page" is better.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> Watch your mouth!
> 
> I can just see her beautiful self now sittin at a coffee shop in midtown.



There goes my lunch.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll bet that she was the head cheerleader on his Fantasy Football Team !


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2013)

More hot nude pics of Te'o's girlfriend. She is hotter than Miss Alabama.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 18, 2013)

One thing fer sure them Bama boys have better taste in women.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 18, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I'll bet that she was the head cheerleader on his Fantasy Football Team !



You win!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I guess that went over like a poot in the sanctuary.
> 
> See Rooms to Go sells furniture. They put pictures of empty sofas, chairs and the like in the paper...........
> 
> (Oh well.................)



Don't feel bad Jeff, that's about as good as my jokes go over on this board as well!!!  Gotta keep things simple round here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> More hot nude pics of Te'o's girlfriend. She is hotter than Miss Alabama.



She leaves a lot to one's imagination.


----------



## tcward (Jan 24, 2013)

The more I see of this the more I realize Manti is an....










idiot.


----------

